# full chapter one-click bundle



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Is now live on GW http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440270a&prodId=prod2160196a

£7065! Madness!

Saves you about £1500 though


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Why?

Flibbleletterpoop


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

20K NZD... I'd be very interested to see if any of these sell.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

More money than sense. Plus if you are spending that kinda money at least do it on Forge World. Madness.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> Why?


Exactly. You'd have to be properly committed to even assemble all the kits, let alone paint them!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems like amazing value for my money.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Seems like amazing value for my money.


If you have the initial funds then yes, but bear in mind the amount of hobby materials you're going to need to assemble and paint everything and then factor in storage/display solutions.

Don't get me wrong, it'd be impressive to see but completely impractical


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I think this is awesome personally, regardless of practicality! 

One thing that struck me however... No scout bikers in the tenth company?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Not really great value for money, spend £7000 to only use on average £500 in each game, even in apocashit your probably only going to use 1 company worth of all this shit.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

It's awesome that they have this collection.......but I just don't know ANYONE who would buy this.......:shok:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Probably won't be any ONE. 
I could see a group getting together and buying it tho'.
10 guys who want a company each.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

This is great value for people who are going to sell it on. You save £1000-odd from buying separate, and if you're an armybuilding business that's enough Space Marine commissions to last a long time, with a big bonus profit margin. 

Obviously impractical for most wargamers, but only the braindead will be pleased with themselves for pointing that out. "Hurr durr lots of models", ya think?


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

That's just mental! But hell, the Tau Manta sells...


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Not really getting the hang of these value bundles are they?
That said if Forgeworld did this kind of bundle I'd be wheeling the missus up to the nearest chinese GP to sell off a kidney, or an eye or two (too soon?:dunno


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Probably won't be any ONE.
> I could see a group getting together and buying it tho'.
> 10 guys who want a company each.


If i had anything to bet, I would be this is the ONLY way this mess sells in the least!

is there any way to see how many of these monstrositys actually sell?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd buy it just to see how it gets delivered.

In my mind a massive truck with "SPEHSS MAHREENS" imprinted on the side will roll up outside, then 4 guys dressed as servitors will slowly carry a palette of boxes up to my front door.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

If I win the lottery tonight, this will be the first thing I buy  (possibly also be the last thing I buy from GW in a long time!!)


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

i was planning on paying for this semester's tuition, but this changes everything!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, this or buy and hop up an '86 Camaro for a 2K buy in, including V8... Camaro wins hands down.

Even if I had the money for it, I wouldn't have the time. This purely an Apoc product IMHO and if that was all I played then this would be perfect. I can't even fathom the storage space for all of it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd like to see this delivered by Thunderhawk gunship.

As and aside, it would be pretty hilarious to see a home made chapter based on UPS, FedEx, or DHL.

The ImpEx or IPS.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, if I won the lottery I'd buy this. Not sure what I'd do with a room full of plastic crack tho!!

I'd request it was delievered using the Rhino parked at Warhammer World though.

Just waiting for FW to do a Astartes Legion bundle now....


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Hell for £7000 I think I would rather take a month holiday to Japan, that would be far more memorable


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Soon there will be a "Whole-GW-stock one-click bundle". You get one of each kit from each of the armies including expansions and collectors.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> That's just mental! But hell, the Tau Manta sells...


I would've thought you would endorse this thing. It is rather cool. Just, impractical for the average Joe.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

This is one of the greatest things GW has come out with in years. 

Now hold on, I've not gone insane (well, any more insane). 

This is a fantastic marketing scheme. When GW, who are renowned for their insanely high prices, but up a bundle that costs over £7k, people take notice. The whole wargaming world will have heard about this and thought "they're crazy, this can't be real" and then they see it. 

And you can bet your donkey balls that there has been plenty of people that have seen this and thought "if only", and then started thinking smaller scale, picking up the new marine book with the intention of making a new army, or even a whole company to capture a sense of that grandeur.

To me, this comes across as GW basically saying "you thought we were expensive before, well how do you like this? We can afford to be disgustingly expensive because there's at least a few fuckwits out there that will pay for this truck of shit. And the rest of you will still run to your nearest hobby store and suckle at the teat of GW as we nourish you with the milk of the space marine." 

I don't like GW, but they know how to keep people talking about them even as they *try* to leave them. 

And I may just respect those evil bastards a little bit more than I did before.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

I would buy this if i had the money spare....

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> This is one of the greatest things GW has come out with in years. ... other stuff ...


:goodpost:

Spot on my man.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

If I had the cash without putting me into a pinch I would buy it.

Followed by a huge order to forge world.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

I would be 108 when I was done painting that lot.

Although gluing it all together would be strangely therapeutic......


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> If I had the cash without putting me into a pinch I would buy it.
> 
> Followed by a huge order to forge world.


Ditto.


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, only £7000! The savings! 

And to think I was going to buy some real estate next year, and do things like pay my tuition fees for uni...Well, fuck that shit! I am buying more models than I could ever paint. Gotta catch 'em all.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Straken's_Fist said:


> Wow, only £7000! The savings!
> 
> And to think I was going to buy some real estate next year, and do things like pay my tuition fees for uni...Well, fuck that shit! I am buying more models than I could ever paint. Gotta catch 'em all.


Straken, please refrain from using taglines that will inspire people to post those horrid lyrics from Poke-your-mom!


----------



## Warpangel (Apr 9, 2013)

The signed shit you get with it is a nice touch and yeah I think some horrible people will buy it ! But never get round to painting even a quarter of it, because if you've the hobby bug which I suppose everyone on here has ( other wise we wouldn't be talking about it ) you'll want new stuff as it came out ! Oh and plus if I spent that much at GW I'd want all the good looking female staff to blow me ! Proberly not get any action then


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Warpangel said:


> I'd want all the good looking female staff to blow me !


You might be waiting a while for that one I'm thinkin', for many different reasons.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I try to make sure all my marines have different poses, if I bought this lot I'd probably get through one company before the breakdancing yoga marines started showing up.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

With Reaper on this - I have been a bit negative on GW of late, not really feeling 6th Ed, but I saw this and once I got over the price tag, felt somewhat inspired again.
Could never justify the spend in one go, but there is something compelling about collecting and modelling a whole chapter, regardless of how much actual use i'd get from it all.
Got me thinking!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

14k Canadian funds... Buy a new car or buy "Smurfs-O-Plenty"? 

Nice for those that can afford it, but still...


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

why?


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Why not?

If I had the spare cash I certainly would.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

As it stands, I've started looking at forming our SW Great Company after getting the latest APOC book. Even that is looking daunting at the moment. Seriously cannot imagine doing this for any one of the full Marine Chapter!!!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Like most on here if I could drop that kind of money and still be financially OK I fucking certainly would. I actually might see if I can get 9 other mates to split this and each of us paint a chapter each. Although imagine seeing it all together, painted would give nearly anyone a huge "Holy Fuck" factor.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

After seeing the full Ultramarine chapter at Games Day last year, I'd love to be able to afford to drop £7k on this and then spend the next year doing nothing but painting it all (because if I could afford to spend £7k on minis in one shot, I'd obviously also have enough money to not work for a year).

But then I'd need somewhere I could actually display it all, so I'd probably need to put a floor down in the attic. After buying a bigger house that has an attic.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

khrone forever said:


> I would buy this if i had the money spare....
> 
> Does that make me a bad person?


Yeah dude, I agree, If I had that cash Id get it.

I couldnt imagine what I would do with a legion of plasticrack. It would take me a year plus to paint etc. But it would keep me outof trouble. Time to quit smoking and drinking! Maybe skip lunch, sell my truck, keep the soon to be ex wife.
(Cheaper to keep her! lol)$


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

If only they were nice enough to toss in some Ultra Smurf style storage cases. But I imagine that would jack the price up another $1k


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Dammit, now I want it...


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

If i won the Powerball which is currently 30 million aussie, i would buy one without hesitation and build a decent large house to display it.

It would take me at least 6 months to build and paint it.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

39 Tactical squads + 12 tactical squads from the strikeforce boxes, 16 heads per box. You would get *306* spare heads from the them alone. Just imagine the size of your bitz box after painting up these bad boys.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I take to o long to paint stuff for me to ever consider this as a good choice. Even if I had the funds available the tactical squads alone would take me something like 3 to 4 years to paint and I think I am going to be sick to death of the sight of them.

Better to start small and build up over the years if I ever wanted a chapter of Marines.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Order placed!!!!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

SonofVulkan said:


> 39 Tactical squads + 12 tactical squads from the strikeforce boxes, 16 heads per box. You would get *306* spare heads from the them alone. Just imagine the size of your bitz box after painting up these bad boys.


That's nothing... Can you imagine if they did that with a Space Wolves Chapter considering that each Space Wolf Pack of 10 contains 56 heads, not counting all the extra bolt pistols, bolters, wolf claws, storm bolters as well!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> Order placed!!!!


Haha... so I take it you won't be running out of SM bits for the next year or so?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Order placed!!!!


For true? :shok:


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Order placed!!!!


Holy plastic soldiers batman!!

For personal use or business?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> Order placed!!!!


So envious right now. I realize its for your business, but, still... envious.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

only joking chaps, thats too many marines even for me.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

At the rate I paint (and assemble) 40k would be in its tenth edition and most if not all of the models bought would be obsolete by that point

You'd be a fool to buy this collection for yourself. You could probably buy 1850 points of every single 40k army for that money, rather than spending it all on the most vanilla option GW offers


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Honestly, I would hope that anyone with that kind of money would be smart enough to know they could contact GW or a 3rd party vendor and get that bundle for a healthy discount.

"Hi, I want to buy $10,000 dollars of product right now. What kind of deal will you give me?"


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Varakir said:


> I try to make sure all my marines have different poses, if I bought this lot I'd probably get through one company before the breakdancing yoga marines started showing up.


I've struggled to find the motivation to complete an entire Battle Company of Marines, each one unique with my tall scaling, and I've had the bits to do it for over a year, lol.

This would be a giant box of unopened packages in my garage when I died. :laugh:


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> only joking chaps


You bought 3 didn't you :nono:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Varakir said:


> I'd buy it just to see how it gets delivered.
> 
> In my mind a massive truck with "SPEHSS MAHREENS" imprinted on the side will roll up outside, then 4 guys dressed as servitors will slowly carry a palette of boxes up to my front door.


I would demand this. You have to call them to have the delivery set up in the first place... I'd totally insist that they deliver it in a suitably epic way.



As a side note, I'm glad I built my Chapter when things were cheaper lol... I think all in all, my Chapter cost me about 3k over about 11 years... 

Where practicality is concerned... it's not always about what you can use in a game. Some folks are just collectors.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> You bought 3 didn't you :nono:


shhh,keep it secret ,keep it safe


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I think a reinforced battle company is more than enough for me, that's going to take a few years as it is lol.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, still want it...


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

I was at a point where I had decided that I wouldnt be spending much more at GW as I already have ~2k points in all the armies that I am interested in...
Now I've started collecting the 3rd Company of the Blood Angels.
Damn you GW!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Huh..... 11.7k? For a bulk purchase on plastic toys? These fuckers have some balls. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

£7k......

Nope, I'll pass and keep the money ta :so_happy:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> £7k......
> 
> Nope, I'll pass and keep the money ta :so_happy:


Don't act like you don't want 3 of them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Rumbled...... :blush:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm waiting for the first claim of cocaine addiction to be claimed as an aid to stay awake and paint this set.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I'm waiting for the first claim of cocaine addiction to be claimed as an aid to stay awake and paint this set.


There's a reason they call you "to arrange delivery"..... :security:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> There's a reason they call you "to arrange delivery"..... :security:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Set phasers to "WTF" :laugh:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you get each unit in it's individual packaging... or do you merely get a shit tonne of sprues?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I would imagine so, it's a lot of sprue to make a new box for


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If I did get 1 the least I'd expect is free conversion kits to turn it into the chapter I want
never wanted smurfs, You'd have to drop another few hundred £ just on shoulder pads or go insane trying to paint or transfer all the tac symbals and chapter markings


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

neilbatte said:


> If I did get 1 the least I'd expect is free conversion kits to turn it into the chapter I want
> never wanted smurfs, You'd have to drop another few hundred £ just on shoulder pads or go insane trying to paint or transfer all the tac symbals and chapter markings


Well, I doubt they would do that since its labeled as the Astartes Ultra and its obvious that its the Ultramarines you are making a near $12K purchase for.



Tawa said:


> I would imagine so, it's a lot of sprue to make a new box for


Actually, the packaging is new and its called a shipping container.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Actually, the packaging is new and its called a shipping container.


Like this one? :wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Like this one? :wink:


Close. The one they send is blue and has a giant white "U" painted on the side.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Close. The one they send is blue and has a giant white "U" painted on the side.


U-Haul....


----------

